

Ask HN: How do you manage your photos? - houshuang

I have wondered about this before, but as the recent father to a beautiful son, this had suddenly become very important - how do we manage family photos and videos? With various devices, it&#x27;s easy to take hundreds of photos every day, some are treasures to be stored for a life time, some are quick &quot;can you show me this mole on my back&quot;, a soy sauce etiquette for shopping, or out-of-focus and poor pictures.<p>How much time do we spend sorting through pictures? How brutally do we delete less than perfect photos? Where do we store them so that they are available in many years - right now iPhoto sucks them all in, but I don&#x27;t trust that program one bit. And how would we store metadata about the pictures (not just dates, but perhaps short stories etc), in a format that will be available in the future?<p>How are others dealing with this?
======
houshuang
(And also, how do you actually access the photos? I have thousands of photos
on my harddrive, but I find it extremely rare to actually sit down and look
through any of them)

